# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  وادي الشتا

## معاذ ملحم

وادي الشتا ,, 




لم يكن المرور بوادي السير مرورا محايدا للروح.. عندما ترتحل إليها لتنفض عنها ما علق بها من ركام السنين وشقاء الايام وسط صخب المدن وضجيجها.. وتغسل الروح بماء سيلها الرقراق الذي يجري بين تلال اكتست متونها بخمائل العشب وتغشت بردائها الأخضر الموشى بالدحنون والاقحوان .




تلك هي سفوح وادي السير وعراق الامير والبصة ووادي الشتا التي انتثرت على صفائحها اكاليل الزهور بمختلف الوانها وتناثر نبتها بين سنابل القمح المتمايلة مع انفاس النسائم التي تسللت من معب السيل المتخفي بين اغصان الاشجار التي تشابكت ظلالها الوارفة واطلت بازهارها التي تفتحت من على براعم ثمارها بالوانها المختلفة وغمرت الوادي بسحر جمالها .





ما بين تلك الهضاب التي دفنت صخورها البيضاء بين شجيرات/ الشيح والقيصوم والزعتر/ وتسلقت واجهاتها الصخرية اشواك شجيرات /السليح والخرفيش والعجرم/ وتكومت في منبسط قعرها /الخبيزة والكعوب والحويرة والشومر/.. هناك بين سحر الطبيعة الخلابة يتوه منك النظر طويلا وتطمئن بها النفس وتنعم بالسكون الذي يهجع بين شعاب الوادي التي اختنقت اعناقها بالعشب .
ففي هذا المكان سرعان ما تاخذك الروح الى ما اختزلته الذاكرة من قصائد لشاعر الاردن عرار الذي احب تلك المنطقة باوديتها وتلالها وشعابها وسفوحها وتغنى بها كثيرا وانشد فيها اجمل القصائد.. فكانت له الاطلال التي تعلقت فيها روحه ولم تغب عن وجدانه الشعري طيلة حياته.





وكان لوادي السير ووادي الشتا مكانة خاصة عند عرار.. ففيهما احب وعشق ..وفيهما كان يجد نفسه خارج القيود الاجتماعية التي تكبل روحه الجامحة ..ومن منا لا يردد لعرار ابياته المشهورة من قصيدة بين الخرابيش :

ليت الوقوف بوادي السير اجباري وليت جارك يا وادي الشتا جاري
لعلني من رؤى وجدي القديم به ارتاد مسا لجنيات اشعاري
يابنت وادي الشتا هشت خمائله لعارض هل من وسمي مبدار
وثغرة/ الزعتري/ افتر مبسمها عن لون خدك اذ تغزوه انظاري
خداك يابنت من دحنون ديرتنا سبحانه باريء الاردن من باري





من منا لا يستوقفه وهج الحنين والذكرى لطيف عرار عندما يحل على ماء سيل وادي السير ووادي الشتا زائرا ..ولم تتالق روحه مع ذلك الشجن العراري الذي تختزله ذاكرة المكان ويتردد صداه بين خلجات الوادي لحنا حزينا يجبرك على التوقف احتراما لذكرى عرار لتنشد معه:

ياجيرة البان ليت البان ما كان ولا عرفنا بوادي السير خلانا
ولا بوادي الشتا تامته جؤذرة ولا رعى بسهول الحصن غزلانا






وكلما شده الشوق الى محبوبته/ مي/ ينظم مطالع قصائده بها بالوقوف على اطلال وادي الشتا ووادي السير منشدا :

هل تذكرين وانت من غزلانه وادي الشتا والعمر في ريعانه
وادي الشتا هذا وتلك ملاعبي ايام كنت وكنت من جيرانه







وكلما اوغلت في الوادي الاخضر مشيا يحرضك عرار باشعاره التي نثرها دررا في تلك الوديان والتلاع وافاض على اديمها رحيق روحه العذبة شعرا رائعا تاسرك ذكراه لتتابع السير الى وادي الشتا لتعانق ذلك المكان الذي اسر بحبه قلب عرار لينشد له كلما لاح له من طيف الجوى ذكرى :




قالوا/ بوادي الشتا/ لاحت مكحلة فما عليك ارعوى من خدها القاني
يابنت وادي الشتا صرت جنادبه ورجعت جلهتاه الغر الحاني
وما زال/ وادي الشتا / دفلاه مزدهر مالي ومالكم يا جيرة البان







وهناك في وادي الشتا تطل بروحك على السفوح المعجونة بحناء التراب الاحمر التي غطى اديمها خمائل العشب المغسولة بهطل ندى الصبح فتفتح الدحنون عن حمرته الداكنة ليزهو بين الاقحوان ويغوي بسحره بهاءها .




وشبه الكولونيل كوندر البريطاني وادي السير بغابات انجلترا في كتابه / هيث ومؤاب/ الذي دون فيه رحلاته في شرق الاردن عام 1881 ومنها زيارته لمنطقة سيل وادي السير والمناطق المجاورة لها/..حيث يقول // ان المناظر في هذا الوادي والاودية الاخرى تمثل مفارقة شديدة بالنسبة لمناظر الهضبة السهلية .. فالينابيع الصافية تجري بين المروج الخضراء تشكل شلالات من فوق المرتفعات الصخرية حيث تنمو شجيرات العليق ونباتات السرخس وحيث تغطي المنحدرات اشجار البلوط الكثيفة حتى تغدو اشبه بغابات انجلترا





وهنا وهناك تبدو اطراف التلال ذات الصخور البيضاء والفيافي العريضة المنقوشة بالاشجار ومضارب البدو والجروف العميقة ذات المساطب الضيقة حيث ترتفع غمغمة النبع بينما يختفي مجراه خلف اعواد القصيب الطويلة وشجيرات الدفلى ذات النوار الاحمر.




تلك المناطق الجميلة في طبيعتها الخلابة في الخاصرة الغربية الجنوبية من عمان والتي لا تبعد عنها سوى بضعة كيلومترات وتعد من اكثر المناطق التي يرتادها المتنزهون وتكثر فيها الرحلات في فصل الربيع.

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا سلام
رائع جدا
ما حلاكي يا بلدي

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

منطقة بتجنن
حلوة كتير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لكم يا شباب على المرور 

و ان شاء الله انه الموضوع عجبكم

----------

